# Ich kriege Mozilla 1.2.1 und Java nicht zusammen

## Andreas O.

Ich kämpfe nun schon seit über 3 Stunden, Mozilla 1.2.1 (Gentoo 1.4) mit Java 1.3.1 sowohl von blackdown als auch von Sun zum Laufen zu bewegen.

Blackdown habe ich mittlerweile wieder deinstalliert und folgendes neu downgeloadet/ installiert :

/opt/jre1.3.1_07/bin/java /opt/jdk1.3.1_07/bin/java

Wenn ich nach der Gentoo Java Anleitung verfahre, ging es schon mal nicht mit emerge, aber ist ja auch egal, habe mir nun die *.bin-Datei vom Sun-Server gezogen (rpm kam ja nicht in Frage), ausführbar gemacht und schließlich die o.g. Verzeichnisse in /opt erhalten.

Wenn ich nun ein java-config --list-available-vms ausführe, wird gar nichts gefunden.

Also habe ich mir gedacht, machste alles manuell, kopierst mal die 

/opt/jdk1.3.1_07/jre/plugin/i386/ns600/libjavaplugin_oji.so ins entsprechende plugin-Verzeichnis von Mozilla und schaust mal nach, ob's nun nach Mozilla-Neustart gefunden wird-leider nicht   :Sad: 

Wie gesagt, so geht es nun schon eine Weile und mein Frust steigt von Stunde zu Stunde mehr.

Ich weiß momentan einfach nicht mehr weiter.

Andreas

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hallo erstmal,

aufpassen bei java. die java builds von blackdown und sun sind nicht mit gcc 3.2 erstellt worden. deshalb sind die inkompatibel zu deinem system. java bekommst du mit mozilla gebacken, wenn du das ebuild sun-j2sdk installierst. da musst du die sourcen dann aber glaub ich selbst von sun runterladen, wofür du dich bei sun registrieren musst.

----------

## Alex_K

eine andere möglichkeit ist mozilla mit gcc 2.9x zu compilieren, ein tutorial gibt im hier im forum dazu (einfach suchen).

oder du installierst mozilla einfach als binärpakete von mozilla.org

----------

## swain

nach dieser Anleitung hat es bei mir 1a hingehauen..

einfach stumpf dran halten !

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=22759&highlight=mozilla+java

----------

## Andreas O.

 *swain wrote:*   

> nach dieser Anleitung hat es bei mir 1a hingehauen..
> 
> einfach stumpf dran halten !
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=22759&highlight=mozilla+java

 

Erst mal vielen Dank für Eure schnellen Antworten.

Ich werde so bald wie möglich die Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung von swain ausprobieren.

Andreas

----------

## Beforegod

Warum diese Komplizierte Anleitung.

Das neuste emerge von sun-j2sdk (1.4.1) funktioniert tadellos..

einfach nur demaskieren und emergen (Source müssen selber gezogen werden!)

MfG

BeforeGod

----------

## swain

Beforegod war halt mein weg wie ich es zum laufen bekommen habe, der auf anieb geklappt hat....

das es nen neues ebuild gibt wußte ich nicht...

----------

## Beforegod

Sollte kein Angriff sein @swain  :Wink: 

Nur ein Hinweis!

----------

## Andreas O.

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Warum diese Komplizierte Anleitung.
> 
> Das neuste emerge von sun-j2sdk (1.4.1) funktioniert tadellos..
> 
> einfach nur demaskieren und emergen (Source müssen selber gezogen werden!)
> ...

 

Ist ja alles schön und gut, hab mir nun die beiden files j2sdk-1_4_1-src-scsl.zip und j2sdk-sec-1_4_1-src-scsl.zip gezogen und nach /usr/portage/distfiles kopiert.

Vorher hatte ich auch schon ein emerge rsync durchgeführt, so daß ich nun auch schon das neueste ebuild habe.

Wenn ich nun ein 

emerge -p sun-j2sdk durchführe, erscheint folgendes:

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy ">=virtual/jdk-1.4" have been masked.

!!!    (dependency required by "dev-java/sun-j2sdk-1.4.0-r2" [ebuild])

!!! Error calculating dependancies. Please correct.

Mit den englischsprachigen Anleitungen im README von SUN bin ich auch nicht weitergekommen

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Wenn das so weitergeht, ziehe ich mir den Opera, der soll Java ja schon integriert haben.

Dies artet alles in eine Wissenschaft aus.

Andreas

----------

## Beforegod

Zum  Thema maskieren gibts schon genug themen aber gut..

was Du noch brauchst sind die Mozilla-Header von Sun (auch dort zu finden!)

dann mach folgendes

```

mcedit /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask

```

Such nach j2sdk

- vor dem gefundenen Eintrag ein # setzen

Abspeichern!

So mozilla header noch in /usr/portage/distfiles kopieren und emerge sun-j2sdk ausführen!

Fertisch!

(als Root Natürlich!)

----------

## swain

mmh naja wie wäre es den damit das ebuild was er haben will zu installieren ?

jdk-1.4 (da es masked ist, entweder direkt das ebuild mergen, oder halt austragen)

Dann sollte es auch gehen...

----------

## Beforegod

Fuck..

da habe ich mich verlesen  :Wink: 

Jedenfalls solltest Du schon sun-jdk installiert haben (wird zum kompilieren glaub ich benötigt!)

also sun-jdk installieren und gut ist  :Wink: 

----------

## tacki

manchmal hilft auch ein --nodeps, also

emerge --nodeps /usr/portage/dev-java/sun-j2sdk/sun-j2sdk-1.4

.1.ebuild

wenn er wegen maskierten dependencies meckert

----------

## Andreas O.

 *tacki wrote:*   

> manchmal hilft auch ein --nodeps, also
> 
> emerge --nodeps /usr/portage/dev-java/sun-j2sdk/sun-j2sdk-1.4
> 
> .1.ebuild
> ...

 

Nach langem Runterladen, emergen, Fehlermeldung, nochmaligem Runterladen, Fehlermeldung, runterladen und kopieren der Pakete nach /usr/portage/distfiles habe ich nun eine scheinbar komplette Installation vorliegen und ich bin nun nach der Gentoo Java Anleitung weiter vorgegangen, komme nun aber immer noch nicht weiter (Java wird als plugin immer noch nicht erkannt):

bash-2.05b# java-config --list-available-vms

[sun-jdk-1.4.1.01] Sun JDK 1.4.1.01 (/etc/env.d/java/20sun-jdk-1.4.1.01)

[sun-j2sdk-1.4.1] Sun JDK 1.4.1 (/etc/env.d/java/20sun-j2sdk-1.4.1)

bash-2.05b# java-config --set-system-vm=sun-j2sdk-1.4.1

Now using Sun JDK 1.4.1 (/etc/env.d/java/20sun-j2sdk-1.4.1)

bash-2.05b# env-update

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

bash-2.05b# source /etc/profile

# java-config --list-available-packages

# exit

exit

bash-2.05b$ java-config --list-available-packages

bash-2.05b$ su

Password: 

bash-2.05b# java-config --list-available-packages

Es erscheinen einfach keine packages: was fehlt mir jetzt immer noch ?

Andreas

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *Andreas O. wrote:*   

> manchmal hilft auch ein --nodeps, also
> 
> bash-2.05b# env-update
> 
> >>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...
> ...

 

guck doch mal ob es in /etc/profile.env irgendwas mit java gibt. oder guck dir doch die environment variablen an in dem du einfach env eingibst. hast du es mal mit einem neustart probiert. ich hatte oft das phänomen, dass bei mir sachen in /etc/profile.env erst nach einem neustart richtig übernommen wurden.

mfG

MasterOfMagic

----------

## Andreas O.

 *MasterOfMagic wrote:*   

> 

 

guck doch mal ob es in /etc/profile.env irgendwas mit java gibt. oder guck dir doch die environment variablen an in dem du einfach env eingibst. hast du es mal mit einem neustart probiert. ich hatte oft das phänomen, dass bei mir sachen in /etc/profile.env erst nach einem neustart richtig übernommen wurden.

mfG

MasterOfMagic[/quote]

Also in meiner /etc/profile.env steht einiges mit java drin:

# THIS FILE IS AUTOMATICALLY GENERATED BY env-update.

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE. CHANGES TO STARTUP PROFILES

# GO INTO /etc/profile NOT /etc/profile.env

export PAGER='/usr/bin/less'

export LESS='-r'

export MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME='/usr/lib/mozilla'

export EDITOR='/bin/nano'

export QMAKESPEC='linux-g++'

export INFODIR='/usr/X11R6/info:/usr/share/info'

export CVS_RSH='ssh'

export CXX='g++'

export CC='gcc'

export SANE_CONFIG_DIR='/etc/sane.d'

export JDK_HOME='/opt/sun-j2sdk-1.4.1'

export XINITRC='/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc'

export ROOTPATH='/usr/X11R6/bin:/opt/sun-j2sdk-1.4.1/bin:/opt/sun-j2sdk-1.4.1/jre/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/kde/3/bin:/usr/local/bin:/opt/bin'

export CONFIG_PROTECT='/usr/kde/3/share/config:/usr/share/config'

export QTDIR='/usr/qt/3'

export KDEDIRS='/usr/kde/3:/usr'

export CLASSPATH='/opt/sun-j2sdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/rt.jar:.'

export HOSTNAME='...'

export LESSOPEN='|lesspipe.sh %s'

export CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK='/etc/gconf'

export PATH='/usr/X11R6/bin:/opt/sun-j2sdk-1.4.1/bin:/opt/sun-j2sdk-1.4.1/jre/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/kde/3/bin:/usr/local/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/games/bin'

export MANPATH='/usr/X11R6/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/local/share/man'

export KDEDIR='/usr/kde/3'

export JAVAC='/opt/sun-j2sdk-1.4.1/bin/javac'

export JAVA_HOME='/opt/sun-j2sdk-1.4.1'

und auch ein env bringt einiges mir java, ich habe außerdem den Rechner mindestens 3x neu gestartet.

Also entweder beisst sich meine Version 1.2.1 von Mozilla mit java 1.4.1 oder ich bin einfach zu blöde, java zum Laufen zu bewegen.

Was würde passieren, wenn ich eine neue Mozilla-Version emerge ? Muß ich danach wieder java den ganzen Nachmittag kompilieren lassen (ich habe schließlich nur einen Duron 1100) ?

Andreas

----------

## swain

nö ich habe java mit ein paar versionen vor meiner jetzigen mozilla Version kompiliert  :Smile: 

da der plugin ordner nur nen link ist, is das nicht so schlimm...

btw. hast du mal die anleitung probiert und es hat nicht geklappt ?

----------

## Andreas O.

 *swain wrote:*   

> nö ich habe java mit ein paar versionen vor meiner jetzigen mozilla Version kompiliert 
> 
> da der plugin ordner nur nen link ist, is das nicht so schlimm...
> 
> btw. hast du mal die anleitung probiert und es hat nicht geklappt ?

 

 :Very Happy:   Kleine Ursache, große Wirkung:

Hab mal in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins nachgesehen, ob die Datei libjavaplugin_oji.so enthalten ist. Da war zumindest ein scheinbar korrekter link drin, hab ihn aber trotzdem mal rausgeschmissen und mir die originale Datei reinkopiert.

Und auf einmal war java in den plugins zu sehen.

Also gleich auf die Seite gesurft, die java benötigt, was zur Folge hatte, dass sowohl Mozilla als auch galeon absemmelt sind. Also die Original-Datei wieder gelöscht und einen neuen link gelegt und jetzt klappt die Sache.

Vielen Dank nochmal Euch allen !

Andreas

----------

